
Dark Clouds Over the Internet - mark_l_watson
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/01/opinion/dark-clouds-over-the-internet.html?emc=edit_th_20151201&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=59761154&_r=0
======
mark_l_watson
I posted this article even though I don't agree with a lot of it.

Privacy is a basic human right and I believe that media blitz of propaganda
supporting reducing rights of privacy is wrong.

A friend of mine talks about us being "good ancestors" to future generations.
We should protect privacy and use of encryption for business and personal use,
not just for ourselves, but also for future generations.

Once rights are taken away it is difficult getting them back.

